# 848 New Holland Silage baler?



## 3GoatMom (May 27, 2019)

Can anyone tell me where to find the serial number on a New Holland 848 chain driven baler? (We know there are 2 models) I have checked the frame and the only place that I see a possibility is (facing the front of the baler) on the right side of the frame I see a part of a white sticker that is worn down. You can tell it had some numbers at one time but not now. Did this model have a metal plate? Need it to get the correct chain repair kit.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Count your sprocket teeth on the drive assembly shaft. 13 teeth are early SN, and 12 teeth are late SN. Yes, the white label was a SN, but some had an aluminum tag on the tow hitch too (if you are lucky).


----------

